# Suggestions for a 90



## Dgjimbob (Jan 11, 2006)

Ihave a new 90 and wanted to set it up nice. I've had plenty of tanks before; however, none were as large. I wanted to put plants in it, but I have not had much experiance with them. IF anyone has any ideas for types of plants it would be appreciated. I plan to keep it as a community tank, small to medium fish with low aggression level.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

it all starts with your lighting. What is your lighting situation?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lets take a half step backward. Lighting is your second step. Planing is your first.

How much matainence do you want to do on the tank? More light = more nutrients = Co2 injection (pressurized) = more upkeep & more cost.

It can be almost as eay as you want or as hard. The more you put into it the more range of plants you can keep. Fish will also help decide as some fish eat certain types of plants.

Cost is the #1 limiting factor as it costs a lot to put 3wpg over 90 gallons and diffuse co2 can be troublesome. 2 Canister filters are a must as well as 2 heaters. Substrate can run ~$150.00 or cheaper depending on what you put in it.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Lets take a half step backward. Lighting is your second step. Planing is your first.
> 
> How much matainence do you want to do on the tank? More light = more nutrients = Co2 injection (pressurized) = more upkeep & more cost.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Filters:

1 Canister filter for sure ($150), dont think 2 is really needed, could have a HOB ($50) and a canister, but at least 1 of each.

Lighting:

Look for a quad 48" light hood, they will run you around $150. I'm talking Canadian prices here. But its the bulbs that you need that will cost ya. I use 3 Life Glo bulbs (6700k with reflectors 40w) and 1 power glo(18000k 40w). If you cant find Life Glo bulbs then you can use Life Glo 2 bulbs, but they dont have reflectors so u will lose approx 15-20% of the wattage. The power glo bulb is great for bringing out the brilliant colours of the fish. The Life Glo bulbs are $50/ea and the power glo $30, so all together you will be looking at a little better then $300 just to light a 90g planted. Still want to plant your 90??  As i said, these are your minimal requirements for lighting. And the built in reflectors are key cause a 90g is a deep tank and those bulbs will get to the bottom and grow most plants. It's a little under 2wpg, but with the built in reflectors it works. but this is bare minimal. 2.5wpg with C02 would be better.

Substrate:

Some ppl swear by flourite for at least half of the total makeup. 50/50 mix minimum. I didnt, I just used med sized gravel and it worked quite well for me. So I did save a little money there. But I like using root tabs as well so where you save you end up spending anyhow... lets say roughly $150 for substrate.

C02:

Heres where the fun starts. For a tank that size there is no question that a DIY C02 system will not be useful, you will need like 8 2L bottles going. lol. a pressurised system is needed. That will cost you between $600-$1000 right there. I dont use C02 and my plants look great, I dose flourish exel twice a week, flourish trace once a week and flourish iron once a week. each flourish bottle costs$15 and lasts a cpl months.

Heaters:

2 300 watt submersable heaters. $40-$50/ea

your up over 1 large before you have purchased plants and livestock.

No question a planted tank looks nicer, and the pride that follows it is great too, but it is very expensive to do right. Spend the money in the beginning and do it right, it will save you from having to purchase things twice (upgrade) because you tried to cut costs in the beginningonly to find out that it wasnt enough.
If you have the $ do it, if not, either wait till you do, or scrap the idea and go with something else A 90g makes for a great african tank with a nice large rock shelf  which is just a nice to look at.:grin: IMO


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Whoa!! Back up there. Where do you get your numbers from? $600-$1000 for a co2 system? Try less than $250.00..............

2 Canisters is a must just for circulation. No sense in getting a powerhead when a canister will do the job and have more benefits. 2 Rena Xp3 would be great.

For lighting 2x96 would work but I'd go with 4x55 for better spread and more mix and matching of color.

Soilmaster select is a great substrate for tanks. If you can find it in the charcoal color go for it as its about $12.50 a bag here in Ohio. 2 bags should do. Turface MVP will work also. It can be hard to find either in the color you want as most is the reddish tan. This is the same drying agents they put on baseball fields.

2 Heaters is a must also. You could go with 250 watt heater but for the minimal price diff, I'd go with 300 watt versions. In-line heaters could be used if money is no object.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

If you live in the US or Canada, I suggest getting your equipment from Big Al's. They have great prices. Hydor and Visi-therm are good heater brands. Big Al's has 300w heaters for $19.99...both brands.

The Rena XP3 filters Simpte mentioned are $94.99. I've heard they are good filters. I will be getting one for my new planted 55g soon.

Getting the CO2 equipment is the expensive part, but like Simpte mentioned, its only around $250. This site has alot of good CO2 stuff (regulators, bubble counters, etc.) That site was recommended to me by people who have the equipment. I am not sure how expensive it would be to ship to Canada, if you live there.

The CO2 cost is just expensive at start up. It doesn't cost much to refill the tank and your plants will look great.

Big Al's has a 48" light fixture that holds 4 65w bulbs. That would give you ~2.9wpg...which would be perfect for CO2, if you are interested in it. It is a Coralife Aqualight fixture. They are great. I have one on my 29g and 55g tanks.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Simpte said:


> Whoa!! Back up there. Where do you get your numbers from? $600-$1000 for a co2 system? Try less than $250.00..............
> 
> 2 Canisters is a must just for circulation. No sense in getting a powerhead when a canister will do the job and have more benefits. 2 Rena Xp3 would be great.
> 
> ...


put up the link for a decent Co2 system for unde $250. I would like to see this 

$200 just for a reg. http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19221&category_id=2873&pcid1=3349

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19225&category_id=2873&pcid1=3349

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=36717&category_id=2873&pcid1=3349

that sure doesnt look under $250 to me....... plus you still have tanks, Co2 air line, bubble counter ect. as I said I was using canadian prices. but I'm sure you can pull off a crappy setup for $50, but why??? also youi want a system that detects PH drops and auto adjusts so you dont come home to dead fish cause your PH dropped off and your system was still injecting. 

and if you really want a worry free setup, a UV sterilizer couldnt hurt as well, the no wories with algae outbreaks. large tanks should be less maintenace, but it costs to get it that way.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779

$120

Doesn't include the bottle, but you can get those for "free" if you do it through certain keg supply places. Doesn't include a ph monitor, but if you know what your doing I dont think you should need one.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Decent regulator w/ needle valve, bubble counter, solenoid
Decent reactor....i think
Tubing

And thats at a total of about $130. A CO2 tank is usually around $50 I think...so thats $180.

I may be missing something, as I'm not a CO2 expert. I was told that aquariumplants.com has good CO2 equipment though. I have also heard that the Drs Foster and Smith setup was pretty good.

I have also been told that the pH monitor and solenoid are really extras and are not necessary for a CO2 setup.

Yes you can go out and spend $1000 on a pressurized CO2 setup, but its not necessary. There are brands out there that work just as well, but may not be the "top" brands. I have talked to many people who set up pressurized CO2 for around $300.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Ownager2004 said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779
> 
> $120
> 
> Doesn't include the bottle, but you can get those for "free" if you do it through certain keg supply places. Doesn't include a ph monitor, but if you know what your doing I dont think you should need one.


dont deliver to Canada  but thank you  that wouold have been a great price. but I would also want an automated system as i travel overnight for work a lot. 1-2 days at a time/


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Decent regulator w/ needle valve, bubble counter, solenoid
> Decent reactor....i think
> Tubing
> 
> ...


If you could help me out with a site that delivers to Canada that would be great. I was also warned about using cheaper equipment or American suppliers and they do not honour warrenty outside the US, which worries me if the system fails, I would have no recourse on warrenty issues. would hate to throw away $200 if the system broke down prematurely. could have take that money and started a new african tank  but having said that, the reason i joind this board was to put heads together for the great of the fish, so please im all ears if viable sollutions are out there for me in Canada. 

cheers.


----------



## falconblack (Jun 5, 2006)

I just got my co2 system going and I am here in canada.I got my reg and reactor and needle valve and bubble counter and all that for 199.00 it is an awsome setup.I already had a ph meter to control my solenoid.It was reasonably priced and shipped to Canada from aquariumplants.com


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I could show you many systems for under $250.00, but it seems my fellow keepers have done the work for me. I wouldn't make this up. I've been pricing and buying and recommending co2 systems for a cpl of years now.


----------

